# Anyone else looking forward to the Raidmax Blackstorm?



## scaminatrix (Aug 25, 2010)

I quite like the look of it, and the motherboard tray door thing looks useful for someone like me who changes/tests parts a lot.
I'm seriously thinking about getting one.

So any positive contributions or constructive criticism?
Has anyone has the oppurtunity to check out the build quality on these yet?
Who else is looking forward to it?
Would you pick antything over the Blackstorm (from Raidmax)?


----------



## Reventon (Aug 25, 2010)

It's badass but it's probably going to be like $200. No thanks.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2010)

To me it's ugly. Lots of plastic. Do not want.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 25, 2010)

I was looking at current prices of available Raidmax cases and thought that most of them they seemed quite cheap. They'll be even more than $200 here then, no doubt.
Shame because I quite like the look of it; I see the potential for it to be modded beyond recognition!!
Are there any other Radimax chassis's you guys like the look of?


----------



## Reventon (Aug 26, 2010)

I like most Raidmax cases, as far as design. Pleasing to the eye.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks abit 80s vision of the future but damn that one click side panel is brilliant, that would save me so much time!

.....

.........

Might go find a cheap spare case to cut apart and see if I can do this myself.

If I can, will do it to my casecom6788 XD


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2010)

Reventon said:


> I like most Raidmax cases, as far as design. Pleasing to the eye.



Yea, definately nice to look at; most of the other Raidmax's I've seen are plain metal on the inside, another reason why the Blackstorm jumps out at me.



pantherx12 said:


> Looks abit 80s vision of the future but damn that one click side panel is brilliant, that would save me so much time!



Good point, the front of the case, around the CD drive bays does look a bit like a headlight off a 1982 Honda Civic


----------

